# found a generator from i believe a p38 need info



## jester109 (Mar 20, 2011)

Recently my father and I started going through an old building of my grandfathers to get it ready to be torn down. In the piles of stuff we came across a 24V generator that I believe he had told me was from a p38 lightning. Dad and I would like to see about selling it to some one that had a use for it. It turns free and has been kept dry and if some one could tell me how to test it I would gladly to make sure it is working any info is greatly welcomed here are a few pics my dad said that grandpa ordered the end mount and shaft kit to run it with a belt drive from a small motor and use it as a welder. Does any one know any thing about it or how to contact any restoration groups that mite have a use for it?












Thanks for any help and info

Rick


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Hard to say if that is from a P-38 (or the applicable Allisons that powered the aircraft, but based on what I see, I doubt it. The Allison engine had a six stud mounting flange for the generator. I've attached some photos. Maybe someone else on here has more information.


----------

